# Brauche hilfe bei Flashintro, hoffe Thema ist hier richtig



## littleMo (20. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich arbeite erst sein einer Woche mit Flash MX, ich möchte gerne ein Intro für eine Internetseite für einen Freund machen. Ich habe dazu .jpeg Dateien genommen

Nun meine Fragen: 

- kann man das herauszoomen der Bilder verbessern? Sieht nicht so aus wie ich das haben möchte, sieht so "pixel-lich" aus...

- wie verhält sich das bei Flash MX mit dem Sound? Schreibt Flash ein Verweiß zur Originaldatei?, wenn ja, wie lässt sich der Sound noch verbessern...
Ich muss dazu aber sagen, dass das Intro bis jetzt noch ohne Sound läuft, da ich noch kein guten Sound gefunden habe. Habe ihn aber schon mit einem Testsound bei einem Freund getestet und der Sound war nicht so toll...

Ich wäre sehr sehr dankbar, wenn mir hier jemand einen kleinen Tipp geben 
kann...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

littleMo

Hier ein kleines Beispiel aus dem Intro um zu zeigen, was ich mit dem „pixel-lich“ meine.


----------



## littleMo (20. April 2004)

sorry, bin im falschen Forum

tut mir echt Leid

Gruß littelMo


----------

